# McClelland Tastemaster greenhorn review



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

In lieu of placing an online order I made one last attempt to find Lakeland blends in my city. No luck, but I picked up a couple of other tins of which Tastemaster was one.

The label says "smooth, creamy, chocolate-flavored aromatic." I think the can I got may be a little older, as there are 3 price tags piled on top of each other, each one yellower then the last. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing for an aromatic.

At any rate, I think the tin itself smells like black forest chocolate cake, or maybe chocolate with a strong amaretto. It smells really good. 

It has a nice flavor to it. Vaguely chocolately, and with a certain flavor that was very familiar but I can't quite place it. Somewhere between mint and licorice, if that makes any sense. 

Tongue bite: Eh, I don't know. Either I am fortunate enough to have never experienced tongue bite or too stupid to know the difference. 

Lighting: Had to relight 3 times. 

Wet?: A little gurgly at one point, but I was puffing kinda fast. 

I am on the lookout for an everyday aromatic and this isn't it. Its a little sharp I guess, the chocolate/mystery flavor I mean. I want something a little nuttier, mellow. But it was certainly a nice smoke and I will enjoy finishing the tin.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

good work greenhorn!!!
Is this a fresh-opened tin? If so, please let it hang around for a week, 2 weeks, month or so before passing final judgement. Ya never know how things can mellow out after getting a chance to breathe.
I see decent notes on tr.com and I had a couple bowls about 8 months ago which seemed pretty decent...if you're looking for chocolate


----------

